# Cafiza or descaler for cleaning parts?



## champ222 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi all.

I'm having a few issues with my Gaggia Baby class. Heat works, pump works through steam wand, but nothing through the group head. Ive done research etc, which suggested its a solenoid issue. I have had it apart, dismantled the solenoid and cleaned out the holes in the housing, but I didn't test it for function electrically. I still get no flow.

So, I have a new solenoid, and when I had apart it all looked fairly straight forward, so I figured its strip it all down, and give it all a good clean.

Question 1: I have some of the gaggia descaler, and also a pot of Cafiza. which should I use for soaking the boiler and other parts?

Question 2: Is the Cafiza only for backflushing? or can it be used for other cleaning also?

Question 3: Should I replace the seals while i'm at it?

Thanks


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Really depends on your issue. Carisa is a detergent good for getting rid of coffee oils. A descaler will dissolve any calcium carbonate buildup. If the parts look like they have a white stone deposit then descale. If not then cafiza.


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

I've used the Cafiza stuff for my gaggia classic and it's worked great at cleaning the portafilter and shower head etc, works nicely! Don't think you would use the descaler as its not scaled, just dirty from coffee oils right?


----------

